# Prostatakrebs > Ernhrung & Nahrungsergnzungen >  Granatapfelextrakt

## BastiW

Hallo,

ich habe davon gehrt, dass es in den USA ein Unternehmen gibt, dass Studien mit einem Granatapfelextrakt macht (Radikalfnger etc.), das Produkt heist irgendwie Pom...  Weiss jemand mehr darber?

Gru

Basti

----------


## herbertina

das beste,was am derzeit hier bekommen kann,ist "jakobs granatapfel elexier "
das produkt hat nicht nur das konzentrat des safts,sondern auch anteile  der schale und der kerne.
herbertina

----------


## Michael A.

Hallo Basti,

schau doch mal bei:
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...lbs-index.html

Unter Ernhrung-Ganatapfel-Elexier nach ,da sind schon etliche Beitrge abgelegt.
Oder bei: http://www.wissenschaft.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=267726

Da wurde eine Phase II Studie mit Granatapfelsaft durchgefhrt.

Viele Grsse Michael A.

----------


## BastiW

Hallo Michael und Herbertina,

vielen Dank fr die Infos, ist sehr interessant! Ich habe aber von einem Pulver gehrt von dem in den USA invivo Studien gemacht wurden. Habe glaube ich mittlerweile auch das Produkt gefunden. Heisst Pomella. Kennt das jemand? Hat es schon mal jemand ausprobiert. Der Link ist www.geniherbs.com. 

Gru

Basti

----------


## Michael A.

Hallo Basti,

bei Pomella handelt es sich um ein Produkt, das aus dem ganzen Granatapfel gewonnen wird. Anscheinend gibt es das dann in Pulver oder eingedickten Saft.Das Granatapfel-Elixier das hier von einigen eingenommen wird ist auch aus der ganzen Frucht gewonnen. Ich selbst nehme auch seit einem Jahr 2.Esslffel-Elixier tglich ein. Mein PSA ist seitdem nicht mehr gestiegen. Als Therapie hatte ich die DHB gemacht. Du kannst meine PK Geschichte in meinen Proviel nachlesen.

Ich habe noch eine Seite ber Pomella gefunden, allerdings ist die bwesetzung von Google nicht besonders. Wenn Du englisch beherscht kannst Du die Orginal Seite lesen.
http://translate.google.com/translat...UTF-8%26sa%3DG

Alles Gute Michael A.

----------


## Martina Kausch

Granatapfelextrakt wird in der persischen wie auch indischen / pakistanischen / benghalischen Kche zur Zubereitung bestimmter wirklich edler Gerichte verwendet. Deshalb vertreiben die meisten entsprechend  "nationalen" Lebensmittelgeschfte eingedickten Granatapfelsaft in 500ml Flaschen. 

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, kostet eine Flasche (je nach Hersteller und Qualitt) so um die 6 Euro. Deshalb mein Tipp: Gehen Sie ruhig mal in ein persisches Lebensmittelgeschft und fragen nach dem Dicksaft. Die meisten Geschfte mssten eine Auswahl zwischen mehreren Produkten haben.

----------


## herbertina

wo ist das nchste persische geschft zwischen basel und hamburg ?????????????

----------


## Martina Kausch

Fr Lbeck und auch in Bonn knnte ich Ihnen ad hoc einige Geschfte nennen. Aber fr Hinweise aus Hamburg und / oder Basel muss ich passen.  :Blinzeln: 

Manche der Geschfte befinden sich in der Nhe von persischen Teppichhndlern. Und wenn dort keine Lebensmittelgeschfte sind, wrde ich z.B. einfach in eines dieser Teppichgeschfte gehen und fragen. Die iranischen / persischen Teppichverkufer wissen meist, wo sich ein solches Geschft befindet.

----------


## Martin

Hallo, zusammen,
die positive Wirkung des Granatapfels im Zusammenhang mit dem Prostatakrebs bzw. als "Radikalenfnger" wurde hier bereits herausgestellt.
Derzeit ist ja die Reifezeit dieser Frucht und man kann sie im Obsthandel oder auch in z.B. trkischen Geschften kaufen und somit "frisch" mit den Kernen verzehren oder den Saft pressen.
Nun gibt es aber auch aus dem Granatapfel gewonnene Sirupe oder Konzentrate zu kaufen und ich habe die Frage, ob die relevanten gesundheitsfrdernden Wirkstoffe beim Kochen oder Eindicken tatschlich auch erhalten bleiben und sich der Kauf somit lohnt.
Versteht jemand der Forumsteilnehmer etwas von Lebensmittelchemie oder kennt einen Fachmann, dem er diese Frage vorlegen kann?
Denn es macht ka keinen Sinn, da wir diese relativ teuren Extrakte kaufen und die Wirkung wre gleich Null....
Ich wrde mich sehr freuen,  hierauf eine abgesicherte Antwort zu erhalten, 
Martin

----------


## Heribert Thelen

Liebe ForumteilnehmerInnen,

weitere -zum Teil sehr interessante- Informationen zu Granatapfelextrakt findet Ihr im Internet unter _Google_ _Granatapfelextrakt_ und hier ist besonders der Beitrag *nahrungsergnzung-granatapfelsaft* zu empfehlen. An dieser Stelle mchte ich mich bei dem Verfasser dieser Seiten fr seine Mhe sehr bedanken.

Viele Gre

Heribert

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Martin und andere Interessierte,

als "alter Angsthase" vor radikalen, lokalen und vergiftenden Therapien habe ich jetzt verstärkt (PSA steigt leicht) in alternative Hilfsmittel investiert. Ich glaube, dass die radikalen Therapien mir nicht helfen.

Zu meinen täglichen Zerialien, Lapacho- und grüner Tee, Spirulina, Selen über celluläre Bierhefe, öfters Knoblauch, ungespritze eigene Äpfel mit Schale, MCP, Omega 3-Kapseln, BioBran, nehme ich jetzt zusätzlich unverstärkt Kurkuma und Granatapfelmuttersaft von Schöneberger. Wichtig ist dabei, dass dieser naturbelassen ist und aus der ganzen Frucht ohne Zucker und Konservierungsstoffe schonend hergestellt wird. "Die antioxidative Kraft (Polyphenole) ist 25 x höher als von Rotwein und 40 x höher im Vergleich zu Grüntee." Schmeckt wie Ilaç (Medizin), wie die Türken sagen (Raki ist auch Ilaç, aber für uns nicht geeignet). Ob´s hilft werd ich sehen, vielleicht geht der PSA wieder runter. Für uns Schwerbetroffene ist Qualität ohne Konservierungs- und Zusatzstoffe natürlich schonend hergestellt bei der gesamten Ernährung das wichtigste.

Ich komme zwar aus einer Bio-/Chemikerfamilie, meine Mutter und Vater waren beide Biochemiker   bin aber chemisch-rein (wie meine Ernährung). Mein Lebensmittelchemiker-Cousin ist grade leider nicht zu erreichen.

----------


## Martin

Danke, HansiB,
für die Schilderung dessen, was Du derzeit unternimmst.
Du wendest unter anderem Granatapfelmuttersaft von Schöneberger an, also auch ein Produkt, das einen Herstellungsprozeß durchlaufen hat wie Erhitzen oder Eindampfen und ähnliches. Natürlich, so vermute ich, preist der Hersteller
dieses Erzeugnis in den höchsten Tönen an .....
Meine Frage ist jedoch, ob durch diese "industrielle" Gewinnungsmethode die für uns wichtigen Bestandteile verloren gehen oder nur noch in geringen Werten vorhanden sind.
Ich lese, daß essentielle Betandteile auch in den Kernen vorhanden sind.
Was ist aber, wenn man die Früchte frisch verzehrt? Dann ißt man die Kerne mit und ich denke mal, daß sie unverdaut, das heißt unaufgeschlossen,  ausgeschieden werden.
Macht dann das Trinken des Saftes oder das Essen des Fruchtfleisches mit den Kernen überhaupt Sinn?
Vielleicht meldest Du Dich noch einmal, nachdem Du Deinen Lebensmittelchemiker-Cousin befragen Konntest !?
Und wenn er bereit ist, zu helfen, so frage ihn bitte auch nach seiner Einschätzung zu den Sirupen und Konzentraten, die z.B. in türkischen oder persischen Läden angeboten werden.
Das wäre prima,
Martin

----------


## Schorschel

> Ich lese, daß essentielle Betandteile auch in den Kernen vorhanden sind. Was ist aber, wenn man die Früchte frisch verzehrt? Dann ißt man die Kerne mit und ich denke mal, daß sie unverdaut, das heißt unaufgeschlossen, ausgeschieden werden.
> Macht dann das Trinken des Saftes oder das Essen des Fruchtfleisches mit den Kernen überhaupt Sinn?


Hallo!

Praktisch alles, was m.E. zum Granatapfel-Thema zu sagen ist, findet Ihr im Forumextrakt unter Ernährung/Granatapfelextrakt. Es lohnt sich also auch bei diesem Thema, mal im Forumextrakt zu stöbern, wo ja mit hohem Arbeitsaufwand seitens der Administration wichtige Informationen zusammengestellt werden.

Bezüglich Kerne etc. habe ich eine Sequenz aus dem Extrakt rauskopiert (siehe unten).

Viele Grüße

Schorschel


*HWL am 19.8.2005:* 
Bei weiteren Recherchen zum Thema Granatapfel stieß ich auf die Inhaltsstoffe von Granatapfelsaft, Granatapfelschale und Granatapfelkernen. 
Soweit ich es beurteilen kann, enthalten nur die Schale und der Kern die in der Literatur zum PCa aufgeführten chemischen Verbindungen. 
Saft: 
Cyanidin (ein anthocyanin)
Delphinidin (dto.)
Kaffeesäure (ein Phenolacid)
Chlorogensäure (dto.) 
Schale: 
Gallsäure, eine Gerbsäure
Elagsäure, dto.
Luteolin (ein Flavanol)
Quercetin (dto.)
Kämpferol (ein Flavanol) 
Kern (als Öl): 
17-alpha-Östradiol
Estron
Estriol
Testosteron
b-Sitosterol
Coumosterol
Gamma-Tocopherol
Camphesterol
Stigmasterol 
*Dazu Urologe fs am selben Tag:* 
Hans hat mal wieder excellent recherchiert, und hier sieht man auch ganz klar die wirksamen Bestandteile (nämlich pflanzliche Hormone) und die sind ausschließlich im Kern enthalten! D. h. Saft und Konzentrat dürften KEINE wesentliche Wirkung haben, wenn nicht "mit Stielen und Stengel gekeltert ;-), was eigentlich kein Safthersteller macht, weil es sonst zu bitter wird.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo!
Zu den frischen Granatapfelfrüchten möchte ich meine Erfahrung wieder geben, und zwar kann man nur die Kerne essen. Diese sind auch relativ weich, so dass sie sicherlich auch verdaut werden. Ein Fruchtfleisch hat der Granatapfel nicht . Das Innerere ist vergleichbar mit dem Kerngehäuse unseres Apfels, nur dass es den Granatapfel voll ausfüllt, und die dünnen Trennwände sind papierartig und in den Kammern liegen die Kerne. Ich weiß es deshalb so genau, wei wir auf unserem Grundstück (Andalusien) 12 Granatapfelbäume haben und meine Frau mir jeden Tag zum Obstteller auch die Kerne eines Granatapfel tut.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## HWLPORTA

> Liebe ForumteilnehmerInnen,
> 
> weitere -zum Teil sehr interessante- Informationen zu Granatapfelextrakt findet Ihr im Internet unter _Google_ _Granatapfelextrakt_ und hier ist besonders der Beitrag *nahrungsergänzung-granatapfelsaft* zu empfehlen. An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei dem Verfasser dieser Seiten für seine Mühe sehr bedanken.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Heribert


 
Liebe Mitstreiter

In einer Veröffentlichung im Journal of Medical Food 2006 Spring;9(1):119-22, wird empfohlen, bei der Einnahme von Granatapfel-Extrakt in Kapseln vorsichtig zu sein, sofern dabei mit der Bezeichung "standardisiert auf 40% Ellagsäure" geworben wird. ("Beware of Pomegranate Bearing 40 % Ellag Acid") Zum einen trete die Wirkung bei geringerer Konzentration von Ellagsäure ein, zum anderen werde der Granatapfelextrakt erst bei einem Zusammentreffen verschiedener Inhaltsstoffe des Granatapfels und entsprechender Bearbeitung gegen Krebs wirksam, darunter sind - mit synergetischer Wirkung - bestimmte Wirkstoffe von Saft, Schale, Kernen, Blättern und Blüten. 

Nach meiner Kenntnis werden Kapseln mit Granatapfel-Extrakt der Sango Hinoki aus Okinawa/Japan mit der Standardisierung auf 40% Ellagsäure angeboten, in Deutschland vertrieben von der Manewa GmbH. 

*Das erste Medikament mit wissenschaftlich erforschten Wirkstoffen gegen* *den frühen Prostatakrebs wird derzeit von einer Tochtergesellschaft des internationalen Marktführers bei Granatapfel-Inhaltsstoffen, Firma Rimonest Haifa/Israel entwickelt. So hat die Fa. PUNIXIN das neue Medikament PUNISYN soweit entwickelt und entsprechende Mengen vorproduziert, daß man die ersten klinischen Untersuchungen mit Prostatakrebs-Patienten plant.* 

Freundliche Grüße
HWL

----------


## Schorschel

> *Das erste Medikament mit wissenschaftlich erforschten Wirkstoffen gegen* *den frühen Prostatakrebs wird derzeit von einer Tochtergesellschaft des internationalen Marktführers bei Granatapfel-Inhaltsstoffen, Firma Rimonest Haifa/Israel entwickelt.*


Lieber Hans,

eine interessante Information.

Vor allem ist es schön, nach 3 Monaten wieder von Dir zu hören!!

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## ruggero1

Hallo allerseits,
ich habe die israelische Firma rimonest wegen des aus Granatäpfeln hergestellten Medikaments Punisyn angemailt. Die Antwort dazu von heute lautet: "Es tut mir Leid, dass das Produkt noch nicht verfügbar ist. Gegenwärtig suchen wir nach Geldern für Forschung und Entwicklung."
ruggero

Es folgt die Original-Mail:

I am sorry that the product is not yet  available.  We are currently seeking funds for research and  development.

Sincerely

Ephraim Lansky


Ephraim Philip Lansky, M.D.
Punisyn  Pharmaceuticals, Ltd.
POB 9945
1 Hadekalim Street
Haifa, Israel
Tel  +972 4 864 5011
Fax +972 3 521 4728
Cell +972 545 273 156
info@punisyn.com

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo liebe Granatapfel-Fans,

ich nehme seit ein paar Wochen täglich 1 Kapsel Granatapfelauszug. Man kommt damit auf einige 100 mg Wirkstoff, entsprechend einem Auszug aus 24 Granatäpfeln. Ich weiß nicht, ob das Produkt schon irgendwo im Forum erwähnt wurde. Hier der Link mit allen Angaben. Quelle Life Extension Foundation.

http://www.lef.org/newshop/items/item00956.html

Ich denke, ob es hilft, weiß man nicht recht. Es schadet aber auch nicht. Bloß teuer ist es.

Alles Gute

Wolfgang

----------


## WinfriedW

> Zu meinen täglichen Zerialien, Lapacho- und grüner Tee, Spirulina, Selen über celluläre Bierhefe, öfters Knoblauch, ungespritze eigene Äpfel mit Schale, MCP, Omega 3-Kapseln, BioBran, nehme ich jetzt zusätzlich unverstärkt Kurkuma und Granatapfelmuttersaft von Schöneberger.


Und was gibt's nach dieser Hauptmahlzeit zum Nachtisch?

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

auf jeden Fall momentan keine Chemo, der frühere Nachtisch ist nicht mehr möglich, bei dir auch nicht. Ich habe ein neues "Hobby", ich lasse mich, die Funktion meiner Medikamente und meine Zerealien von meiner neuen Heilpraktikerin durchprüfen. Sieht nicht schlecht aus, bin kerngesund, bis auf einige Kleinigkeiten. Man weiss ja nicht, wo überall Metastasen entstehen können. 

Gruß Hans

----------


## Kurtka

Hallo Granatapfel-Liebhaber,

ich nehme seit einigen Monaten Granatapfel-Elexier mit dem Erfolg, dass mein PSA-Wert zum Stehen kam.

Dies berichtete ich kürzlich meinem Urologen. Er riet mir daraufhin dringend ab, weiterhin Granatapfelprodukte zu mir zu nehmen mit dem Argument:
Diese Produkte würden zwar den PSA-Wert stabilisieren, aber dadurch nur verschleiern, wie sich der Prostatakrebs weiterentwickelt. Denn gegen das Wachstum des Prostatakrebses würden die Granatapfelextrakte oder -Säfte nichts bewirken.

Weiß jemand genaueres darüber?

Grüße

Kurtka

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Kurtka,                                                                           glaube einem Schul-Uro nicht, lass dich nicht verunsichern. Uns liegen Seiten von Informationen vor, z.B von HWLPORTA mit Studien "Neues zum Granatapfel-Elixier" bei mir abgelegt vom 27.03.07


Ich möchte noch auf ein anderes starkes Antioxidans hinweisen (von meinem Lebensmittelchemie Cousin) der mich darauf aufmerksam machte. Er schmökert gern in der Reformrundschau und ähnlichen Schriften. Dort ist auch ein Aufsatz von Dr. med. Klaus Mohr über "Der Granatapfel" als Sonderdruck.

Bei dem für (mich) neuen, handelt es sich um Aronia-Elixier aus Aronia Früchten (Rosengewächs), dem Pflanzenstoff Anthozyanen (5 x stärkere Wirkung als rote Trauben (Hutschi braucht keinen Rotwein mehr) Blaubeeren oder Brombeeren, reich an Provit. A, Vit. B2, Vit. C sowie an Folsäure). Dazu die Wildfrucht Mangostan mit ihrem Xanthone (?). Unterlage über die Aronia, werde ich in der nächsten Woche erhalten.
Zufällig habe ich in den Unterlagen von Dr. Jakobs das Aronia-Elixier gefunden, daß auch aktuell um 10 EUR reduziert für 19,95 zu bekommen ist (bei der bekannten Mengenbestellung). Ich habe mir unter anderem 3 Flaschen bestellt, mal sehen wie es schmeckt und wirkt.

Gut Trunk, Hans

----------


## Hans-W.

> Bei dem für (mich) neuen, handelt es sich um Aronia-Elixier aus Aronia Früchten (Rosengewächs), dem Pflanzenstoff Anthozyanen (5 x stärkere Wirkung als rote Trauben (Hutschi braucht keinen Rotwein mehr) Blaubeeren oder Brombeeren, reich an Provit. A, Vit. B2, Vit. C sowie an Folsäure). Dazu die Wildfrucht Mangostan mit ihrem Xanthone (?). Unterlage über die Aronia, werde ich in der nächsten Woche erhalten.
> Zufällig habe ich in den Unterlagen von Dr. Jakobs das Aronia-Elixier gefunden, daß auch aktuell um 10 EUR reduziert für 19,95 zu bekommen ist (bei der bekannten Mengenbestellung). Ich habe mir unter anderem 3 Flaschen bestellt, mal sehen wie es schmeckt und wirkt.
> 
> Gut Trunk, Hans


Hallo Hans,

wie ist nun deine Beurteilung von Aronia Elixier ausgefallen?
Gruß,
Hans-W.

----------

